# Looking For A 25/29 Jewel Auto Seagull,Where To Start



## TheNeilo(AqualandKing) (May 5, 2011)

Any help appreciated trying to find one of these watches,Ive seen the 25 Jewel with the day window but not the day/date 29 jewel versions for sale..


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

TheNeilo(AqualandKing) said:


> Any help appreciated trying to find one of these watches,Ive seen the 25 Jewel with the day window but not the day/date 29 jewel versions for sale..


If you're speaking of the classic ST7 automatic with day and date, they're almost impossible to find. There's one on Ebay at $750.00 (look up ST7 watch") and not even a single one on Taobao right now.

The seller with the ST7 auto also has an ST7 without the rotor for "only" $150 but the ST7 was never generally issued to the public as a mechanical.

The best bet to find one is to keep a steady eye on Taobao, but I haven't seen even one in a few months now. They're that rare. :wallbash:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

what about the seagull 1963 chronograph? cracking watch but so hard to find


----------

